# Burstner 2008 Brochure



## bigbus (May 1, 2005)

I've just found a 2008 Burstner Brochure covering all of that years models in my cupboard gathering dust so offering it here FOC including UK postage. It includes Prices/Tech Data book and the Quadro model insert. This is a 50th Anniversary Edition Brochure too. PM me if interested with your address for posting.


----------



## bigbus (May 1, 2005)

For clarification the models covered in the Brochure are:

Travel Van, Nexxo, Marano, Solano, Aviano, Elegance, Nexxo Family, Levanto, Argos and Quadro


----------



## lstreet (Aug 17, 2013)

*Availability*

Hi Bigbus

Is the brochure still available as have just bought a Quadro?

Liz


----------



## bigbus (May 1, 2005)

Hi Liz, sorry but it was recycled a few months ago


----------



## bigbus (May 1, 2005)

Sorry about this but if anyone wants the Brochure has been recycled


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Perhaps not quite the same thing, but it is possible to download a copy of the 2006 Burstner catalogue from here:
http://www.produkte24.com/images/catalogs/857/pdf_901.pdf

It has our Delfin in, plus the T-Star, Harmony etc.


----------

